# Disney's Fort Wilderness



## arotundo

Taking the family to Disney's Fort Wilderness in late March!







This will be our first time there. Going with the 
Preferred Campsite. Great Link for Information


----------



## AK or Bust

We were there at a preferred site a few weeks ago and loved it. Our niece, her husband and their kids came from Cocoa and hung out with us there. The campfire and movies were a lot of fun and one of our nearby campers brought a friendly pot bellied pig with them. Not something you see every day !


----------



## Chuggs

When it comes to Ft. Wilderness...the only down side that I can think of IS...

The sad feeling you get when you see the envelope under the windshield wiper on your truck the morning of checkout









We love camping there. Our dogs love to camp there --- great dog park --- nice walks along the canal banks.

We love the bike paths --- esp the one between Ft. Wilderness & Wilderness Lodge --- always lots of deer feeding along the paths to watch and photograph.

Have a GREAT TIME!!


----------



## bka4tcu

We will be there for spring break in the premium sites. It will be our third trip. First 2 were in a pop up, We can't wait to take our OB there.


----------



## Dub

I'm planning another trip there for two weeks in Nov 11. Kids had a blast the first time...the only bad thing was my pregnant wife go the swine flu from a kid at one of the pools at Fort Wilderness. I'll probably just do the full hookup site next time vs. the premium we did last time. It was nice as we were right beside the marina, but I have a golf cart now so distance doesn't matter too much, so long as the loop is pet friendly.


----------



## arotundo

bka4tcu said:


> We will be there for spring break in the premium sites. It will be our third trip. First 2 were in a pop up, We can't wait to take our OB there.


March 20 is when we are going.


----------



## bka4tcu

arotundo said:


> We will be there for spring break in the premium sites. It will be our third trip. First 2 were in a pop up, We can't wait to take our OB there.


March 20 is when we are going.
[/quote]

We head home on the 19th. If you are looking to rent a golf cart, Kenny's Tee Time is much cheaper than the carts at Disney.


----------



## TexanThompsons

We will be getting there on Feb 20th. First time for our family to head there. Thanks for the info on golf cart rentals.


----------



## H2oSprayer

How far in advance can one book as site at Fort Wilderness?


----------



## mike

Chris, I think u could book pretty far out maybe even more than a year. If u have AAA u might want to go through them. U also might want to check with travel agents as they can get a better deal. Questions give me a call, btw did u look for a place for our spring roll out?


----------



## H2oSprayer

mike said:


> btw did u look for a place for our spring roll out?


To be honest, H has another upcoming surgery. Therefore, we have been directing our energies toward that. Care to help getting the spring rally off the ground?


----------



## bka4tcu

I booked our March 2011 trip in July 2010 directly with Disney. I checked AAA and a package deal from a travel agent, in the end Disney had the best deal.


----------



## Dub

bka4tcu said:


> I booked our March 2011 trip in July 2010 directly with Disney. I checked AAA and a package deal from a travel agent, in the end Disney had the best deal.


When we went last I think I found out the same thing and it was because the tickets to Disney got bundled in with the package to a lower rate that even with the AAA discounted nights, the package deal was better. Disney may have been running a special too.

In sadder news, I don't think we'll be going this year as planned which means I need to reschedule two weeks of vacation. I think we're just gonna go down for a week in March '12 on spring break. Maybe the Fort again in '13 or '14.


----------



## arotundo

AAA Special Rates - During the least busy times of the year (typically during Value Season), AAA members can get 20% off campsites. Make reservations by calling (407) W-DISNEY.

Annual passholders are eligible for significant discounts on Cabins and campsites throughout the year. Availability varies and many times rates aren't announced until three or four months in advance so keep an eye out in your Mickey Monitor or call the Annual passholder line at (407)560-7277.

Other Discount Rates -- Disney keeps close track of room bookings and when those bookings fall below projections they react by offering resort discounts.

We are Annual Passholders so we got a discount with that. I booked ours 2 weeks ago for March 20th. But around that time until end of April is spring break for the kids around here and it gets real busy at Disney period.


----------



## TexanThompsons

Going in 2.5 weeks and I wish I had read this thread before heading out...would have used my AAA discount









I guess I can't complain much, the entire trip is actually being paid for by work (and no, I'm not in sales).


----------



## sunnybrook29

Many , many moons ago , working at Disney was my first real job, during construction . It was one or two giant mud holes with a million people working at a thousand different jobs . Was no way that we could figger out what that they were gonna do there!
When I go back now I do not recognize even one thing that we built except for that giant concrete tree . Thousands of yards of concrete .
If you had one percent of the value of the construction materials that were stolen off of that job, you would never work again . One nite alone there were 1100 sheets of plywood mislaid , seemed like every nite a port welder on wheels got out of there !
The day that it opened I had an auto auction to do in Tampa , traffic was backed up all way to St. Augustine . They put up signs at ten A.M. that said that Disney was full ! I-4 was only two lanes then , I think it is 35 lanes now !


----------



## lelliott

There is a website called Mousesavers.com and they have great deals. The news letter comes out the 15th of every month. They have great deals on park tickets. The price you see is the price you pay. There are no taxes added on like when you buy them from Disney. We have AAA but they only give you discounts on the campground or hotels and not the park tickets. The campground isn't nearly as expensive as the park tickets. Especially if you are buy tickets for a family of 5.

Lisa


----------



## ZHB

We'll be heading back in April~ can't wait!


----------



## arotundo

6:30pm - Fire lighting and S'Mores (S'mores Kits sold at the concession stand)
7:00pm - Chip -n- Dale Campfire Sing-A-Long
7:40pm - The Movie Starts
9:15pm - The second movie starts if there is one scheduled

No admission fee or ticket required.

Outdoor Movie Schedule

February 1 -
February 2 - Tarzan
February 3 - Lilo & Stitch
February 4 - Chicken Little
February 5 - Secretariat
February 6 - Tinkerbell & The Lost Treasure
February 7 - Ratatouille
February 8 - The Wild
February 9 - Fantasia 2000
February 10 - Camp Rock 2 - The Final Jam
February 11 - Mighty Ducks
February 12 - Alice & Wonderland - 2010 version
February 13 - Bedtime Stories
February 14 - Enchanted
February 15 - Toy Story 3
February 16 - G-Force
February 17 - Wall-E
February 18 - Beauty & the Beast
February 19 - Secretariat
February 20 - Pete's Dragon
February 21 - Fantasia
February 22 - Pinocchio
February 23 - Robin Hood
February 24 - The Rescuers
February 25 - Mary Poppins
February 26 - Cool Runnings
February 27 - Toy Story 2
February 28 - Cars


----------



## arotundo

Movie Schedule (all movies are rate G unless otherwise noted):

March 01 - Bambi
March 02 - Camp Rock
March 03 - UP
March 04 - Secretariat (PG)
March 05 - Beauty and the Beast
March 06 - Toy Story
March 07 - Camp Rock 2
March 08 - Finding Nemo
March 09 - The Game Plan (PG)
March 10 - Wall-E
March 11 - The Princess and the Frog
March 12 - Enchanted (PG)
March 13 - High School Musical 3
March 14 - The Wild
March 15 - Pete's Dragon
March 16 - The Princess Diaries
March 17 - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
March 18 - Secretariat (PG)
March 19 - Bambi
March 20 - Toy Story 2
March 21 - G-Force (PG)
March 22 - The Aristocats
March 23 - Cars
March 24 - The Sorcerer's Apprentice (PG)
March 25 - Toy Story 3
March 26 - Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
March 27 - Bambi
March 28 - Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
March 29 - Tangled
March 30 - Pinocchio
March 31 - Monsters, Inc.


----------



## heron

Several questions...
1) What kind of discount do you get as a AAA member in May? (5-14th to be exact)

2) Do you have the movie schedule for May?

3) Do they honor Good Sam Club?

4) Where is the Fort Wilderness beach? Is it at the campsites or the lodge?

Thank you!! I am so excited!


----------



## Jason W

I am taking my family to Fort Wildness in a few months. My wife booked a spot in the loop closest to the ferry to Magic Kingdom. Any strong feelings on this area? I would imagine it will be annoying given the heavy foot traffic by our campsite all hours.


----------



## Tiger02

Unless you're in the Bay Tree Ln loop and right next to the foot path to the Settlement Trading Outpost, I would not worry too much. Even then most folks stick to the main paths. There are a lot of trees that dampen sounds from carrying too far as well. I stayed in Cypress Knee Circle which is the one to the east of those two loops, and the CG was quiet all day as most folks were out enjoying the attractions. Well worth the cost to stay at Fort Wilderness when I compare it to other "resort" type RV parks.

I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------

